# Removing the Spark Plug Wires



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

...is a stone b1tch.










Just sayin'.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

There is more room on the GTO than on a Camaro Z28!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Xman said:


> There is more room on the GTO than on a Camaro Z28!



Reason #2,347 Why NOT to Own a Z28.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Seriously-- is there a tool or trick or voodoo spell or _something_ I'm lacking to get those damned things off? My Bimmers were frikkin' easy compared to this bee-yotch!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

Use one of these to make it easier.










:-D


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

big_mike said:


> Use one of these to make it easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah.  

Where does one purchase such a divinely-inspired Tool of the Gods?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

http://www.eastwood.com

Mike - glad to help.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Grouch, let me know what kind of plugs they put in that at the factory.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

they are probably those go-to-hell platinum plugs, which should be pulled out and trashed the second you get your car!!! My 98, 97 AND 95 Camaro's all had those plugs in there and as soon as I got them home, ripped the plugs out and put in Autolite's! My mustangs had platinum plugs and every single time I did a plug change, the tips disappeared. Never again.


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

I pulled all of my plug wires out to install headers... It was tit... Just pull, no problem


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

dvillar said:


> I pulled all of my plug wires out to install headers... It was tit... Just pull, no problem



Keep in mind that those have been in my car for 48,000 miles...a bit of corrosion has probably formed...because those feckers are *on* there.

I'm putting NGK TR55s in and Taylor 10.5 plug wires from our very own GTODEALER-- thanks, Steve!

Thanks for the steer to those implements of destruction, MIke!


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

Good point I only had 10k on mine at the time.....


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Yer...but I shall have mechanical advantage!

Pretty reasonably priced, considering that they are Bend-Overs, er...Strap-On...I mean..._Snap-On_ tools...
























http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/tool...351&group_name=Boot+Pliers&store=snapon-store


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Keep in mind that those have been in my car for 48,000 miles...a bit of corrosion has probably formed...because those feckers are *on* there.
> 
> I'm putting NGK TR55s in and Taylor 10.5 plug wires from our very own GTODEALER-- thanks, Steve!
> 
> Thanks for the steer to those implements of destruction, MIke!


No problem man! BTW, to everyone else.... I can hook you up on these wires CHEAP! Let me know! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Thanks for the steer to those implements of destruction, MIke!


No problem Groucho. I may not have a sports car now but I have been working on cars for almost 10 years now. I know a few tricks. :-D


----------

